# Showing Milly off!



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My fiance and I finally decided on naming our 7 week old hedgie Mildred, Milly for short. Now that she has a name, I feel the need to show her off!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, and this one


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another little stunner!  Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and she looks like a Milly.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.  She really is great, and seems to be settling in pretty well. I'm in love!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Milly is so adorable! Does she stay still long enough for you to take pics? All mine are blurry because Oscar moves so much :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh she's so cute! I love little hedgies!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Milly is adorable!! I just love picture #3 - she's comfy & cozy!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Kenzy said:


> Milly is so adorable! Does she stay still long enough for you to take pics? All mine are blurry because Oscar moves so much :lol:


It usually takes her like 5 minutes to look and sniff around until she starts to go go go. That's when I have the best luck with pictures.  She's quite a character.



ReginasMommy said:


> Oh she's so cute! I love little hedgies!


I totally agree! I think all hedgehogs are cute, but especially so when they're little.



PJM said:


> Milly is adorable!! I just love picture #3 - she's comfy & cozy!


She LOVES her fleece blankies! When I hold her with the blankets, she burrows into them in my hands. She really likes it when I put the fleece over the top of her, too.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I got these pictures of her tonight - so funny!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She likes to go tubing! :lol: Such a cutie!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I can see the need to show her off; she is gorgeous! I love the picture of her in the blue stripe blanket; she looks like she is smiling. And her tiny foot when she is tubing; so cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, Shetland! I think I got a good one. 



PJM said:


> She likes to go tubing! :lol: Such a cutie!!


PJM, she absolutely loved the toilet paper roll! I'm so glad I got it out for her. She's quilling, and I think the edge of it pushing on her quills must feel good. I heard her using it all night long, haha.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those pictures are precious, congrats on your new baby


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Those pictures are precious, congrats on your new baby


Thank you! I'm so happy and excited to finally have her.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

She's adorable!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> She's adorable!!


Oh, I know! I have fallen head over heels for her.


----------

